# R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst



## flips712 (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a stock 2004 R32 and want to put in a chip. I had a GIAC chip and a Tectonics Tuning chip in my previous '96 GTI VR6. I liked the GIAC chip best but it did cause my car to run lean. 
I'd like to get some feedback on what are the best and worst chips for the R32. Anyone tried the APR chip? Thanks for the help!!
P.Galley
[email protected]


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

Go GIAC again, they have an intake/exhaust flash and a cam flash.


----------



## flips712 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

I was curious if anyone has any experience with APR chips? I liked some of the features their chip offers and was curious how reliable they are compared to other brands .....


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (flips712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flips712* »_I was curious if anyone has any experience with APR chips? I liked some of the features their chip offers and was curious how reliable they are compared to other brands .....

Revo is a good option. Check out Novitechtuning they're in West Kendall. Excellent shop highly recommended.



_Modified by Basil Fawlty at 10:22 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (flips712)*

We have done a couple of R32's and 24v Vr6's with REVO and it's night and day difference. REVO also have a stage 2 file for complete exhaust, cams and CAI. 
Feel free to give us a call or pass by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Novitech Tuning
305-251-6661


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (inovillo)*

EVOMS was going to be posting up the lastest information about their EVOMS_it_ ECU tuning program around here somewhere (perhaps in the _.:R32_ forums), but I haven't seen anything yet...


----------



## flips712 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (inovillo)*

Does chipping your car void any warranties with VW?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (flips712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flips712* »_Does chipping your car void any warranties with VW?

Call me so that I can explain you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (flips712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flips712* »_I have a stock 2004 R32 and want to put in a chip. I had a GIAC chip and a Tectonics Tuning chip in my previous '96 GTI VR6. I liked the GIAC chip best but it did cause my car to run lean. 
I'd like to get some feedback on what are the best and worst chips for the R32. Anyone tried the APR chip? Thanks for the help!!
P.Galley
[email protected]









Best chip for the NA is Unitronic shoot me IM or email at [email protected] or call us 305-254-1985 ask for luis
also how many miles your car have


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
Best chip for the NA is Unitronic 

And you have the only vr6T in Miami as well...










_Modified by inovillo at 3:59 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (inovillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inovillo* »_
And you have the only vr6T in Miami as well...









_Modified by inovillo at 3:59 PM 9-9-2008_

what happen to you Saturday


----------



## flips712 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (Hightboostvr6t)*

I was really hoping for some unbiased opinions of people who have chipped their R32 but aren't a chip dealer. My '96 GTI VR6 had a GIAC chip installed and a year later I was told my car needed a new long block. 
Don't know if the chip played a part in my engine failure but I'm very suspicious due to the fact that I had just done a ton of work to it a year ago, which included - clutch, flywheel, timing chains/guides/rails, cams, new cylinder head, etc.... I had all this work done as "preventative" maintanence b/c I had planned on keeping my car for a long time. And then, bam..... I get told my car needs a new long block. WTF!


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (flips712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flips712* »_I was really hoping for some unbiased opinions of people who have chipped their R32 but aren't a chip dealer. My '96 GTI VR6 had a GIAC chip installed and a year later I was told my car needed a new long block. 
Don't know if the chip played a part in my engine failure but I'm very suspicious due to the fact that I had just done a ton of work to it a year ago, which included - clutch, flywheel, timing chains/guides/rails, cams, new cylinder head, etc.... I had all this work done as "preventative" maintanence b/c I had planned on keeping my car for a long time. And then, bam..... I get told my car needs a new long block. WTF!

send me an im for the fix best prices in town


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: R32 Aftermarket ECU Chip - Best and Worst (flips712)*

I've had GIAC for over a year with no problems and I'm sure they're other R owners that have been running for 3+ years that can report the same.
I also purchased the "stock" option and I can tell you, there IS a big seat of the pants difference between stock & the GIAC 93 + CAI file. (dyno results weren't too bad either, see sig)
Wouldn't have any reservation in doing it again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flips712 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I'm about to buy the EVOMS V-Flow intake and the GIAC chip. Everyone seems to talk about the mid to high end gains you get from a CAI and chip. What about the low end? Is the low end positively or negatively affected?


----------



## R3204CT (Apr 13, 2011)

*chip*

hey i just bought a r32 myself a stock 04 6spd ( whatever doesnt matter ) was reading your thread and was wondering how things worked out for u...and if im gonna chip it and its stock i saw u talking about getting a stock chip and then getting like a complete exhaust with a different chip...so does that mean theres different chips with what kind of modifications i have? sorry not much of a gear head just wondering about how chips work out cuz that was one of the first things i wanted to do


----------



## flips712 (Nov 3, 2004)

My last VW GTI VR6 had a chip and a Borla exhaust. I still have not had the balls to modify my R yet. I feel fortunate so far that I have not had any problems since I bought it. I'm just worried that if I start tinkering around with things that I'll be asking for problems. The only upgrade to my R is a new suspension.


----------



## R3204CT (Apr 13, 2011)

i see...i pretty much have the same apprehension...i kind of wanted to start off with a chip but i heard thats not the way to go...was thinking about doing a short ram intake and doing a new full exhuast...but i dont know i wish someone on here would help me out but its like everyone i ask doesnt give me any good answers or any direct answers to the questions i have


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I have an '08 A3 3.2 and did APR about a year ago. APR's resources are immense and i love that uses a stealthy way to change programs...

Not so much more power, just more even power delivery across the power band. It along with my aFe intake and magnaflow exhaust make me feel like I'm getting about 280 crank HP. Mileage was not effected...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

Best Chip for the R32, hands down it is Jeff Attwood's United Motorsport. I actually have his chip from C2 when he worked there, but now he has opened his own shop and he is the VR6 master! I had the REVO chip and SPS3 controller and this tune blows it away. I have also driven R32s with APR and GIAC and Jeff's is the best.
Jimbo


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

JIMBO ROBERTS said:


> Best Chip for the R32, hands down it is Jeff Attwood's United Motorsport. I actually have his chip from C2 when he worked there, but now he has opened his own shop and he is the VR6 master! I had the REVO chip and SPS3 controller and this tune blows it away. I have also driven R32s with APR and GIAC and Jeff's is the best.
> 
> Jimbo


x2 i have his Cam software and pair it with Schrick 272's will say im quite the fan.


----------



## flips712 (Nov 3, 2004)

The first thing I did to my R was the Flapper Mod for the exhaust. And thanks everyone for all your chip recommendations.


----------



## lfungus (Oct 23, 2001)

I have a Mk V with Revo. Had it flashed when new in 2008 and it was good in terms of performance but gas mileage really dropped. Had their revised flash done last year and and got a bit more power and gas mileage improved to better than stock ! Highly recommended. With 
their DSG flash and a higher shift points it really makes a difference.


----------

